# the 1987 Nissan Sentra Sport Coupe



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

Well here goes i got the car a year ago with a dead distributor once i had it replace i found out that the car is burnin oil so here i am doing a total rebuild of the engine and the under the frame rust shinanigence  but im gonna post some pics of the car before i went into the rebuild faze as i don not have a camera rite now but as soon as i get one il post the pics of the engine all taken apart in my room 

Some mods :

pace setter short throw shifter

tokico struts

eibach springs 1.5" drop

edelbrock breather

got clevite (4) pistons

" " " Rods

main and rod bearings all clevite

complete rebuild head

ported and polish intake manifold

took out power steering and the whole ac asembly

some pics:
















these pics are old this was when i just got the car and i was cleanning the car up




























eny responce would be nice my real name is Ivan by the way, love this forum 
and hoping to meet some new people and hopefully i will get a new digi cam so i can show
some of those 20yrs old goodies all exposed 


future mods :

posably if i can fined a lighter flywheel or machine mine

try to get the e16i into a multiport injection and if that goes to plan then turbo the e16i

get a 4to1 exauhst manifold

maby get a puley from the e16 b/c it doesnt have the belt groves for the ac and power steering as i gutted those thing out of my engine bay enyway 

in canada very hard to get enything for this engine god dam


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

looks good but is it hard to drive without power steering ??


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

no man not at all its only a bit hard to move it when the car is standing but thats about it and plus the car is veryu light its only 2000lbs i belive well enyway its not too bad its all about getting used to it and thats it


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

sry i made a mistake above the struts a monro nitros gas powerd


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

got some photos off the digi these are after i rebuilt the eng i desided to go with a n/a eng
but im still searching for the m15 cast head for 10/1 compression  and im also gonna try to convert the injection system to efi and still need to do the exaust piping


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

if you can notice i found some lighter timing gears


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

well here i am back its bean a while and im starting a new project with the car which is going turbo on the e16i but first im getting all the parts im going to use. il be posting more as soon as i move to my new place

but here is how its all going down 
1 getting a new 33m cast head and doing 3 degry valve cut + port and polish
2 geting a 38weber carb or somthing else (still desiding on that) and yeas im doing a carb'd 2 turbo
3 getting a fuil pressure regulator keeping my fuel pump its good (15psi)
4 using 04 wrx turbo cause i have one and evry flange i need for it
5 using mazda speed inter cooler and the boost resurculator but il be ising it as a bov

thats it for now soonil be posting pics and my slow progress cause i am officially broke for now and here are a few shots of the cabin sinse i have finished gaging it up


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

and here I am getting ready to go to my buddies


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

here are some night shots that i did 10 mins ago 




























here is the intercooler im using just had it in the car thought i would take a picture


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

oh i have anothere project that il be posting pics of .... basically i'le be making home made coilovers using the oem struts imm going to thread the shaft and using a nut to compress the spring to desired hight and stiffness


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I like this sleeper project!


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

thnx... ye still got lots to do but i have time im pretty happy with the rebuilt motor rite now has enough power to beat stupit ricers


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

and i still have to repaint the car i wanna do the jdm sunny coupe theam i like it very much and rim it during the summer and maby once in a wile throw on the stock rims to go complete sleeper look


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

check out the block in my livingroom after i fitted the new pistons this was somtime during the summer just found the pics


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

i have some more progress work to show but have been halted for a wile b/c im having some engine problems (nothing major) basically nothing spesial to update but I got a set of rims and cleaned up the engine bay a little bit the pics are couple months old this was somewhere in sep.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

nice neat and clean looking car dude. how are you going with the carby turbo setup? any progress?


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

thnx. no havent. ran into some problems with the cyl head snapped rocker shaft bolts on the 33m cast and had to run the old cast 31m which i had rebuilt a wile ego with the swirls on the intake ports .. im trying to source the 15m cyl head or another 33m b/c 15m need the pistons which are hard to get or may work with the ones i have (prolly not due to no valve relieves) and need to find a euro cam to regrind and get the valve springs find the intake many for side drafts 40 deco's  have some na fun and then might turbo it for some more fun or keep it na have money ishuse now so doing it step by step


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

i dont understand the aftermarket tach when the car already has one. But everything is pretty nice


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> i dont understand the aftermarket tach when the car already has one. But everything is pretty nice


totally agreed and hate the way it looks but one miss understatement i needed it b/c the oem does not work with msd box at least didn't work with me thnx for the coment though and there will be no more of this as I am selling the car the engine is tosed well bad electrical i think and needs the origina 33m cas sillinder head


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

sportcoupe(turbo) said:


> Well here goes i got the car a year ago with a dead distributor once i had it replace i found out that the car is burnin oil so here i am doing a total rebuild of the engine and the under the frame rust shinanigence  but im gonna post some pics of the car before i went into the rebuild faze as i don not have a camera rite now but as soon as i get one il post the pics of the engine all taken apart in my room
> 
> 
> some pics:


I want to do a filter set up like this on my 87 wagon... it's the TBI engine. Where can I find the parts to do this?


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

i custome fitted an edlebrock unit i found in one of those part source stores


----------

